

Economy, Visa Restrictions Scaring Away Foreign Workers - escapade
http://www.businessinsider.com/new-h-1b-restrictions-scaring-away-foreign-workers-2009-4

======
electromagnetic
I don't know enough to say if this is a good or bad thing for the US, because
I don't know enough about international commerce. These visas are basically a
"I'm coming to the USA to get a big wage and send a ton of money home" visa,
and I don't know if a lack of these will help the economy (by reducing the
amount of $$$ going to a foreign country) or hurt it (lack of workers reduces
the net income more than the worker sending money out of country).

Personally I believe this is more likely to hurt the economy. I'm sure it
doesn't help that the workers send money to a country that largely doesn't
invest in the US (there's minimal 'imports' into India from the US), but I'm
sure the products these workers make will more than cover the money sent out
of country.

